# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Câu chuyện cảnh giác >  Anh em cảnh giác....

## yeucongnghe

tôi không chuyên về cnc nhưng tôi không phải là thằng ngu 


Chuyện là 6 ngày chuơC tôi ko định nói ra nhưng vì bực quá

Tôi có mua 1 câi kis nguyên sax và hỏi anh thợ kia có làm dc ko anh thợ kia là Biêt Tuốt tên là minh cnc
Ông này có nhận làm trong vong 2 ngày và kêu mình chờ trong thời gian đó mình có ở đó

Nuôi ông như nuôi bố già ăn uống mấy ngày mà cũng kỳ mình là khăch chứ có là nô lệ đâu nói chung ko đáng nhưng thấy tư căch của ông này thuộc loại bần cặn của xh 

Ko muốn mất 1 đồng 

Nhận tôi dựng con máy trong khi đó nhà ko có 1 sợi dây điện đưa đi mua đủ thứ đến cây vit cũng phải đi mua làm đi làm lại cuối cùng chả dc việc gì buồn thay cho anh thợ đã ngu thì đừng to mồn làm thợ mà bị khắch nó dậy lại thợ thì càng buồn hơn 

Làm thợ mà ko biết mãx điện ở cnc mini để khách nó tự lắp 

Ko dc việc gì sau còn lấy 2t tiền công 
Nhưng tôi chỉ trả 1t cộng với mấy món đồ tôi để lại 
1 hòm điện 155k+1 lọc 150k 2 nối trục 300k + jacam 100k+1t tiền mặt

Tôi không phải là người vứt tiền ra cửa sổ nhưng tôi mong rằng ông lên suy nghĩ và rut kinh nghiệm nhé con máy tôi đã thuê người làm song chưa hết buổi sáng chứ ko như ông ôm máy tôi 5 ngày đâu nhớ cầm số tiền của tôi ngủ cho kỹ xl nhé

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> tôi không chuyên về cnc nhưng tôi không phải là thằng ngu 
> 
> 
> Chuyện là 6 ngày chuơC tôi ko định nói ra nhưng vì bực quá
> 
> Tôi có mua 1 câi kis nguyên sax và hỏi anh thợ kia có làm dc ko anh thợ kia là itnoi tên là minh cnc
> Ông này có nhận làm trong vong 2 ngày và kêu mình chờ trong thời gian đó mình có ở đó
> 
> Nuôi ông như nuôi bố già ăn uống mấy ngày mà cũng kỳ mình là khăch chứ có là nô lệ đâu nói chung ko đáng nhưng thấy tư căch của ông này thuộc loại bần cặn của xh 
> ...


 Em chả hiểu bác nói gì sất. 
 Vậy mình cần cảnh giác ai, Ai cần phải kiểm điểm?

----------


## yentranbk

không hiểu gì hết bác .nói rõ lại xem nào

----------


## ít nói

Bạn nhần lẫn à . tôi ít nói tên Hoài tôi ko phải là minh gì. Tôi lắp cho ông kít bao giờ

----------

solero

----------


## solero

Bác viết lủng củng em đọc cũng khó hiểu.

Có phải là bác giao kèo làm ăn với ai đó và hợp đồng không thành công như mong đợi?

----------


## yeucongnghe

Trong này cũng cám ơn anh itnoi hoài để lại cho mấy thứ chuẩn và ngon em đang chạy cám ơn anh rất nhiệt tình thánk anh

----------

ít nói

----------


## blueocean

Đọc hiểu chết liền  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

Cảnh giác gì vậy, có nhiều kiểu để đến đích của mình chứ, một là bác đặt hang người ta, người ta hoàn thành đúng ý mình --> trả tiền, hai- mua đứt, nếu xem ưng ý đưa tiền ôm về, ba- cùng ngâm cứu: cái này hơi phức tạp tý, nếu thành công thì có thể rẻ tý hoặc đắt tý và có thể không thành công cùng chịu vậy, có vẻ bác rơi vào trường hợp này chăng. Nếu vậy thì không có gì phải cảnh giác bác à  :Big Grin:

----------


## yeucongnghe

Đáng nhẽ kèo này bác minh cnc biêt tuốt  Lên trả lại em tiền vì bác có thêm kinh nghiệm Nhé bố giÀ  Cái gì đúng leve mình thì mình làm  nhận làm cnc mà điện ko biết đi phần mềm ko biết chỉnh làm thằng khăch nó dậy song ko làm dc cũng đòi 2t em nói với anh em chuyển máy xuống đông anh người ta làm có 5h xin lỗi anh anh ngu như cầy tham như chó em xl anh lên sửa lại bản thân mình đi chăm chỉ cộng ngu xi thành phá hoại anh biết 5 ngày em chờ anh làm em thuê nhà nghỉ 4 ngày em chờ anh trong khi đó 1 giọt nước anh ko giám mời em đi ăn uống em thử sem anh có trả tiền ko anh ko nói nời nào anh vác đít anh về cũng chả nói là em trả giùm 

Em nhịn đói 1 ngày thử anh có giám mời em ăn ko Anh cũng ko nói gì Anh lê

----------


## yeucongnghe

Em đang đi uống bia chúc mừng con máy song em  Xai dt lên ko up anh dc mong các bác thông cảm

----------


## lekimhung

Sao bác lại lấy lý do mà em thấy hơi trẻ con ạ. Bác suy nghĩ thoải mái tí thì không có chuyện bực mình rồi.

----------


## yeucongnghe

Vấn đề em ko muốn nói ra nhưng từ lúc nhận tiền của em hay nói khác cĂch khác là cươp cua em thì chặn luôn cuộc gọi tin nhắn lên em mới bực chính em ko ngờ là như vậy lên viết 1 bài mong ae nào như em lên tìm đúng chỗ để mà làm chánh trường hợp như em tiền mất mà ko dc việc

----------


## scara.arm

Văn phong của bác ấy quả là bá đạo  :Wink: 
Chắc bác ấy chấp bút khi đang giận dữ lắm. Bác viết bài mà tiết kiệm chi vài dấu chấm,  phẩy, xuống dòng.

----------


## anhxco

em cũng không hiểu gì, dạo này hình như ngữ văn em dốt hơn trước

----------


## puskinu

> Đáng nhẽ kèo này bác minh cnc biêt tuốt  Lên trả lại em tiền vì bác có thêm kinh nghiệm Nhé bố giÀ  Cái gì đúng leve mình thì mình làm  nhận làm cnc mà điện ko biết đi phần mềm ko biết chỉnh làm thằng khăch nó dậy song ko làm dc cũng đòi 2t em nói với anh em chuyển máy xuống đông anh người ta làm có 5h xin lỗi anh anh ngu như cầy tham như chó em xl anh lên sửa lại bản thân mình đi chăm chỉ cộng ngu xi thành phá hoại anh biết 5 ngày em chờ anh làm em thuê nhà nghỉ 4 ngày em chờ anh trong khi đó 1 giọt nước anh ko giám mời em đi ăn uống em thử sem anh có trả tiền ko anh ko nói nời nào anh vác đít anh về cũng chả nói là em trả giùm 
> 
> Em nhịn đói 1 ngày thử anh có giám mời em ăn ko Anh cũng ko nói gì Anh lê


Bác cho e xin địa chỉ chỗ làm máy ở Đông Anh vs ạ, e cảm ơn nhiều.

----------


## yeucongnghe

Anh trung gân chỗ cầu vượt đi vào anh cần lh chỗ đó cần làm thì lh em  sdt của em  097653055 anh ý làm 3 cái gối đơc trục xuz  là song

----------


## CNC PRO

@yeucongnghe
Chào bạn! Theo dõi các bài viết của bạn, thật mình cũng không hiểu bạn muốn nói về ai, lúc bạn nhắc đến "itnoi", lúc bạn nhắc đến "biết tuốt". Nếu thật sự bạn gặp vấn đề trong giao dịch. Mình mong bạn cung cấp thêm vài thông tin sau dể sự việc được rỏ hơn:
- Tên người giao dịch với bạn.
- Số điện thoại người giao dịch với bạn.
- Địa chỉ nơi lắp máy cho bạn.
- Sự việc diễn ra thế nào và khi nào.
Nếu bạn không làm rỏ các thông tin trên, mà lúc đề cập đến người này, lúc người khác. Mình sẽ xem phản ánh của bạn kém tin cậy và sẽ xem xét xử lý dể tránh rối & hiểu lầm.
Mình rất thông cảm bạn là người bị hại, rất bức bối. Nhưng mình mong bạn dùng lời lịch sự hơn.

----------

cnc300, culitruong, daiduong86, Tuanlm

----------


## diy1102

Hix em có gặp cả 2 bác roài. Có gì các bác đóng cửa bảo nhau chứ ai lại kéo nhau lên đây.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

ay za nhờ DIY 1102 nói nên hiểu rồi, đã biết nói ai,chổ nào luôn rồi, híc, ông này đang nóng nên sức nóng lan đến từng ngón tay, độc môn trảo thủ đây mà,thôi ông cố ơi, ông tức chuyện nhỏ như con thỏ vậy

----------


## CNC PRO

@diy1102 & thucongmynghe79
Hai bạn nói như thế nghĩa là thế nào?
Chuyên mục này có ảnh hưởng lớn đến uy tín, danh dự, nhân phẩm của một ai đó. Do đó yêu cầu của chuyên mục là mọi việc phải rỏ ràng và minh bạch. Nhưng thấy các bạn vẫn cứ mập mờ thông tin. Các bạn tham gia ý kiến trong chuyên mục này cần phải suy nghĩ thận trọng trước khi phát biểu.
Nếu không thể cung cấp hoặc làm rỏ thêm nội dung thì không nên viết bài dạng chung chung. Nội dung theo kiểu "à tôi biết là chuyện gì rồi, tôi biết ai rồi" mà không mang nội dung làm rỏ để mọi người cùng biết thì càng không nên. Càng không thể vì một chút bốc đồng nhất thời mà đưa ra những thông tin bất lợi tới một ai đó, sau đó lại bảo chỉ là một phút bồng bột. Nếu chuyện chỉ cần một vài người biết thì các bạn có thể trao đổi riêng bằng tin nhắn.

Sự việc đã được đề cập. BQT mong muốn những người có liên quan có ý kiến.
Nhất là bạn *yeucongnghe* hãy nêu đủ thông tin cần thiết. Không thể vì một chút nóng vội mà mở chuyên mục để nói bóng gió một ai đó.
Ngoài các vấn đề có liên quan đến chủ đề, hy vọng các bài viết mang tính chất trao đổi thông tin ngoài lề như bạn *puskinu* không xuất hiện nữa.
Bạn *diy1102* & *thucongmynghe79* như đã phát biểu, hai bạn đã biết được phần nào vấn đề xin bổ xung thêm thông tin để mọi người cùng biết.

Trân trọng!

----------


## thucongmynghe79

em xin lỗi admin, em phát biểu lung tung ,em đọc bài viết loạn lên mà có thấy 2 từ it noi đâu nhỉ

----------


## thuyên1982

> Vấn đề em ko muốn nói ra nhưng từ lúc nhận tiền của em hay nói khác cĂch khác là cươp cua em thì chặn luôn cuộc gọi tin nhắn lên em mới bực chính em ko ngờ là như vậy lên viết 1 bài mong ae nào như em lên tìm đúng chỗ để mà làm chánh trường hợp như em tiền mất mà ko dc việc


nghe cha này nói chuyện kỳ cục thật, mình chấp nhận đưa tiền cho người ta rồi lại nói người ta cướp là sao?

----------


## hardfarmer

Có bác nào là biettuot ở diễn đàn ko?

----------


## diy1102

> @diy1102 & thucongmynghe79
> Hai bạn nói như thế nghĩa là thế nào?
> Chuyên mục này có ảnh hưởng lớn đến uy tín, danh dự, nhân phẩm của một ai đó. Do đó yêu cầu của chuyên mục là mọi việc phải rỏ ràng và minh bạch. Nhưng thấy các bạn vẫn cứ mập mờ thông tin. Các bạn tham gia ý kiến trong chuyên mục này cần phải suy nghĩ thận trọng trước khi phát biểu.
> Nếu không thể cung cấp hoặc làm rỏ thêm nội dung thì không nên viết bài dạng chung chung. Nội dung theo kiểu "à tôi biết là chuyện gì rồi, tôi biết ai rồi" mà không mang nội dung làm rỏ để mọi người cùng biết thì càng không nên. Càng không thể vì một chút bốc đồng nhất thời mà đưa ra những thông tin bất lợi tới một ai đó, sau đó lại bảo chỉ là một phút bồng bột. Nếu chuyện chỉ cần một vài người biết thì các bạn có thể trao đổi riêng bằng tin nhắn.
> 
> Sự việc đã được đề cập. BQT mong muốn những người có liên quan có ý kiến.
> Nhất là bạn *yeucongnghe* hãy nêu đủ thông tin cần thiết. Không thể vì một chút nóng vội mà mở chuyên mục để nói bóng gió một ai đó.
> Ngoài các vấn đề có liên quan đến chủ đề, hy vọng các bài viết mang tính chất trao đổi thông tin ngoài lề như bạn *puskinu* không xuất hiện nữa.
> Bạn *diy1102* & *thucongmynghe79* như đã phát biểu, hai bạn đã biết được phần nào vấn đề xin bổ xung thêm thông tin để mọi người cùng biết.
> ...


Em có gặp 2 bác này ở xưởng bác biết tuốt. Hôm đó bâc biết tuốt đang hoàn thiện con máy cnc trên kít khung bác yeucongnghe đã mua về. Vấn đề là ở trong quá trình làm có pát sinh ngoài dự kiến về thời gian dài hơn, một số yếu tố hình thức bác yeucongnghe k thỏa mãn, cùng với một số yếu tố về cá nhân hai bác nữa.
Tóm lại bâc yeucongnghe k hài lòng về kết quả cho lắm nên dẫn đến như mọi người đã biết. Vì vậy, theo e thì e nên đóng cửa bảo nhau. Còn việc bác thucongmynghe79 nói gì thì e k liên quan, cũng như k cung cấp thông tin gì chi bác ý cả.

----------

CKD, thuhanoi

----------


## yeucongnghe

Hum qua em bực quá chuyện cũng đã song giờ em cũng không muốn đôi co nữa 9 bỏ vào mồm mỗi người nhịn xíu mọi chuyện ok thanks ae ám quan tâm đến em xin phép close ở đây ạ mong adm xoá dùm em bài này thanks a

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!

CNC PRO xin lưu ý:
- Chuyên mục "Câu chuyện cảnh giác" ra đời với mục đích phản ánh các thành viên, đơn vị kinh doanh có dấu hiệu lừa đảo, hoàn thành không đúng thỏa thuận, trốn tránh trách nhiệm phải có v.v... Giúp cho các thành viên khác tránh được các rủi ro khi giao dịch.
- Chính thế chuyên mục rất nhạy cảm, có mức ảnh hưởng nhất định đến nhân phẩm, danh dự, uy tín của một ai đó cụ thể.
- Cũng chính vì thế nên các bài viết trong khu vực phải rỏ ràng, minh bạch và đầy đủ thông tin. Tránh bóng gió ưỡm ờ gây hiểu lầm trong cộng đồng. Người viết bài càng phải cân nhắc thận trọng trong câu từ, cũng như đối tượng được đề cập đến. Không thể vì một chút nóng giận mà vào đây viết bài phản ánh, càng không thể lạm dụng chủ đề dạng "rung cây nhát khỉ".
- Các thành viên khi tham gia bình luận, ngoài việc tập trung làm rỏ vấn đề, cung cấp thêm thông tin nếu có thể. Nên hạn chế các bài viết có nội dung không liên quan đến chủ đề, không nên làm rối thêm vấn đề.
- Vì nóng giận nhất thời mà viết bài nhưg không làm rỏ, hoặc dùng lời lẽ nặng nề, phỉ báng, bôi nhọ người khác. Người viết có thể bị truy cứu trách nhiệm, có thể bị xóa bài khóa nick nếu vi phạm nghiêm trọng.

* Diễn đàn là sân chơi bình đẳng. Nhưng không phải vì thế mà thành viên có quyền muốn phát biểu thế nào, đùa bỡn ở đâu tùy ý. Mọi vấn đề đều có nơi có chổ của nó. Khu vực nào cần sự nghiêm túc người tham gia cần phải có thái độ nghiêm túc, sự thiếu nghiêm túc trong các khu vực này cần được nhắc nhở & xử lý.
* Chủ đề này tạm khóa. Thành viên có liên quan (yeucongnghe & biết tuốt) nếu muốn giả trình vấn đề gì có thể PM trực tiếp cho CNC PRO để được mở lại chủ đề.

Trân trọng!

----------

thucongmynghe79, vanlam1102

----------


## biết tuốt

chắc ad bận , em cũng có việc nên khi ad đọc được mong ad copy pate vào mục anh em cảnh giác do bạn yeucongnghe lập hộ em thưa các bác em xin trình bày vấn đề giữa em và yeucongngh nhu sau:

vì vấn đề danh dự em tên thật : minh , ở từ liêm hà nội yeucong nghe tên thật : QT , ở VP (thông tin cá nhân bạn này em xin không tiết lộ khi chưa cần thiết)

biết tuốt và yeucongnghe làm việc với nhau lần này là lần thứ 2, lần đầu cách đây chắc khoảng 1 tháng , bác yeucongnghe qua chỗ em và yêu cầu làm cnc mini "ngay và luôn" theo đúng nghĩa đen , bác ấy muốn sáng mai có ngay , em chịu nên giao dịch hủy bỏ vì em bảo chắc khoảng 1 tuần xong em gửi xe lên nhưng k chịu

lần thứ 2 này khoảng 2/10 có nhắn tin xuống hà nội ăn cưới và cũng vẫn yêu cầu " ngay và luôn"

ngày chủ nhật 5/10 yeucongnghe xuống ăn cưói và vào chỗ em lúc tầm 1,2h trưa yêu cầu sửa đổi 1 chiếc máy cnc mini cũ của nhật thành máy phay ic , em nhận lời , như giao hẹn trước em chỉ quen dùng mach3 ,với tiền công 2 triệu đồng chẵn em tư vấn yeucongnghe lắp step size 57 dòng 3A cho chuẩn nhất với cái máy mini hành trình 20x30 và chỉ phay ic thì như vậy quá đủ , yeucongnghe ok , em dẫn ra chợ giời hà nội mua dây điện, jack cắm , tủ điện và vài thứ lặt vặt , đến khoảng 4,5h chiều thì máy cnc mini được chuyển về nhà em , ae tháo tung ra khám bệnh , em thấy trục z quá trơn và nhẹ dễ có nguy cơ bị trượt khi mất điện đột ngột làm hỏng vật đang phay , em đề nghị lắp vitme bước 5 em có sãn và lúc sau thì nghĩ ra cách dùng step size 57 có hộ số là ok nhất , xong ok em và yeucongnghe đi uống bia (yeucongnghe trả tiền , nợ miệng lần 1 )

sáng thứ 2 ngày 6/10 em đậy trễ vì tối qua uống bia muôn , điện thoại để rung , dậy lúc 8h15 gì đó , yeucongnghe đã đến nói nặng lời rồi (ok em sai ) sau đó cả 2 đi mua nốt những thứ còn thiếu vì hôm qua chủ nhật họ nghỉ , lúc này mua khớp nối mềm và tìm step size 57 có hộp số cho trục z nhưng lại có step 5 phase loại nhỏ mà không có driver , mà Y lại cần ngay và luôn, có vài bộ nhưng không có jack cắm Y không thích, nên đành bỏ chuyển phương án lắp vitme bước 5 sau đó y và em đến mua của ít nói 2 bộ anpha step loại ASM66AA , em thì thấy thừa nhưng vì y yêu cầu nên em khong nói gì mua bán xong về đến nhà em là cũng 1,2 h chiều cả 2 đi ăn rồi làm (em nợ miệng lần 2)

vậy thời gian chính thức làm con máy là chiều thứ 2 , em thiết kế lại trục z , và mặt bắt step các trục x,y đến ngày thứ 3 lắp cơ khí về phần cơ khi bắt step em dùng ống inoc cắt ra bắt nối step vào mặt trục x,y,z , lúc này có khúc mắc đôi co với nhau về yêu câù lắp phần điện. đến chiều lắp driver cho trục z em cắm vào mach3 chạy thử để chỉnh ,lúc đầu chỉnh vận tốc hơi cao nên trục z kêu là đương nhiên , sau giảm v,a thì nó êm , vận tốc cỡ 800, gia tốc cỡ 300 , Y thấy step đảo , vì lúc này em chưa siết chặt ốc , chưa chỉnh , sau khi siết chặt step đứng im không lắc , Y sờ tay cảm nhận nhưng vẫn chưa vừa lòng vì cho là step đểu , driver tàu , ốc lởm ..vvv e đã chỉ cho con máy của em cũng dùng cách bắt như vậy , loại ốc như vậy dùng cắt nhôm 2 năm nay .... đến đây to tiếng hàng xóm tưởng đánh nhau em đã yêu cầu chấm dứt thỏa thuận yêu cầu Y trả tiền phần em đã làm ,em đâu đòi cả 500k cũng ok cho xong chuyện , Y to tiếng không làm xong đừng lấy đồng nào em cũng oke không lấy đồng nào coi như chơi với Y 2 hôm nay cho xong chuyện lúc sau Y nói nhe lời đề nghị cầu em làm tiếp , hjc em nghĩ bụng thôi trót cho trét

phần điện em tuy ngu nhưng cũng lắp được máy chạy mấy năm nay chả sao , chỉnh , cài đặt lại biến tần , còn Y " dạy " em vài điều , hỏi mua biến tần cho con động cơ dc chổi than 300w nhỏ , em chịu không lắp được ạ ......kể lể hơi dài và y cũng muốn đóng chủ đề em cũng k muốn bới ra nhưng hôm qua online bằng phone và đi chơi nên khong tiện cm nhưng có vài việc nên đính chính: 1 , em không yêu cầu y ở lại , chả ai làm việc khi chủ đầu tư cứ đứng đằng sau nhắc mình làm thế này thế kia rất ức chế , em đề nghị về rồi làm xong gửi xe lên cho mà không chiẹu 2 , nuôi ăn hjc ,em bần tiện hjc ok ,ai tiếp xúc em thì biết em bần như nào ok , việc k đáng nói 3, ăn cướp tiền , làm xong bạn mới đưa tôi , thiếu và bạn cộng lặt vặt lại vẫn chưa đủ tôi vẫn ok , bạn to con hơn tôi xíu tôi với bạn solo chắc tôi không thắng , vậy ăn cướp kiểu gì???

lời cuối , bạn không đồng ý với mấy con ốc bắt step tôi đã đề nghị bạn đưa địa chỉ tôi gửi xe nhưng bạn ngần ngại , tôi biết lý do , và những ngưòi đã gặp bạn cũng đã biết bạn như thế nào , đâu phải chỉ có mình tôi làm việc với bạn đâu, xin mượn lại câu của bạn " ANH EM CẢNH GIÁC "

----------

Gamo, hieunguyen81, hoitm, liemgc, QUANG KG

----------


## Gamo

Haiz, bác yeucongnghe chắc cũng trẻ, dùng từ ngữ trẻ trung quá mình đọc không ra.

Có lẽ là bác yeucongnghe cũng yêu cầu cao, nên xảy ra chuyện như trên. Tuy nhiên em nghĩ là thời gian công việc như trên là quá ngắn, ông nào lỡ dại nhận dự án thế này thì vắt giò lên cổ chạy cũng khó mà kịp.
Ngoài ra thì máy như các bác mô tả thì cũng chỉ là máy lắp ráp từ các nguồn khác nhau, cũng khó trách có nhiều vấn đề không hài lòng. Còn nếu thích thì cứ bỏ tiền ra mua đồ mới, đồ Tàu cũng không dưới 50tr đâu.
Cuối cùng thì tiền công 2tr là rẻ. Em cá là các bác chuyên nghiệp ở đây, ông CKD, AnhVIP,... máy dưới 100tr mấy chả ko thèm ngó đâu  :Wink: )

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Sáng em muốn viết mà topic đã đóng.
 Tôi chỉ muốn nhắn đồng chí yeucongnghe thế này :
 Bạn cũng là dân buôn bán,  tôi nghĩ có chút vấn đề nhỏ nên ngồi cùng đàm phán, đi đến thỏa thuận "trong ấm ngoài êm". Nếu bạn bán máy cho người khác, rồi thì người ta cũng uống chén rượu vào để "công khai" thế này thì bạn nghĩ thế nào?

----------


## diy1102

Thôi chuyện có nhiều khúc mắc từ 2 pía, em khách quan k bênh ai cả. Bác chủ thớt đã yêu cầu đóng lại rồi nên e nghi k nên bình luận thêm ạ.

----------


## yeucongnghe

Tôi ko định nói nữa nhưng bác lên tiếng thì tôi cũng nói rõ con máy tôi có thuê bác làm bác lấy công 2t vấn đề nếu bác làm dc việc thì tôi trả cả 3r cho bác không ngần ngại nhưng sau vài ngày nác hành con máy của em chưa đâu vào đâu đến cái đầu gối bác còn ko biết kich cỡ bao nhiêu mua đi mua lại  đồ đạc mua đủ thứ em ko tính vấn đề chính là bác chả biết gì cnc việc làm ra 1 cái cnc thì quá bình thường việc sáng tạo chế cháo mới cần tri thức trong khi đó sau 5 ngày bác ko làm dc việc khoan dc 3 cái gối thì trục ko đồng tâm khiến lhi chạy thanh trượt đảo như rang lạc kêu ầm ĩ em  bảo bác thì bác kêu bác chỉ làm dc vậy  điện máy cnc bác ko biết làm  nhưng cũng vì cái sỹ diện cũng ko giám hỏi ae khác  cuối cùng phần điện bác ko làm dc   Nói chung bác ko làm dc việc gì chỉ khiwens nát con máy em ra trong khi đó  em cầm máy về kiếm chỗ tin tưởng khác để làm thì bác có đòi em tiền công 2t   Nếu em mà là dân ở đó thì em đập lát cái xưởng của anh rồi nhưng mình phương xa thôi nhịn ngậm ngùi tổng em tphair trả cho bác là 1t700k bác thấy có hợp lý ko khi con máy bác ko làm dc

----------


## lekimhung

Làm ơn cho vài cái dấu chấm, đọc mà muốn ...

----------


## QUANG KG

Việc của bác chủ mà dài chút nửa chắc em phải thở bằng oxy chai...

----------


## hardfarmer

Rút ra kết luận: Ai mà thuê mình làm cái gì ngay và luôn thì chuột rút ngay.

----------


## GORLAK

Xin lỗi e đào mồ, nhưng đọc thấy cái dzụ "ngay và luôn" nên giải tỏa tí:

Thật đấy các bác, e cũng dính nhiều dzụ, tuy ko phải là cnc nhưng cái dzụ "ngay và luôn" là thôi, dù có giá trị lời lỗ khủng tới mức nào mà chơi kiểu thút đít thế là ko nên nhận, mình ko có tâm trạng thoải mái khi làm, mà lúc nào cũng trên tinh thần "chạy chết mẹ"...

Làm gì cũng phải có thời gian, e dính nhiều vố đau như bò đá cũng bởi cái kiểu "ngay và luôn".

----------


## h-d

bác đào mộ em mới đọc được, chết thật...cái kít cnc mini kia là của em bán cho chủ thớt..hehe. các thể loại ngay và luôn là giải tán. Bác chủ thực chất cũng có biết gì về cnc đâu, em là người tiên phong đưa cnc mini vào phay IC điện tử. Các bác cứ nhau đi chế cháo nọ kia, nhưng điều quan trọng nhất là đồ gá phải chuẩn theo mainboard, nói đến đồ gá, bác chủ nhờ mua hộ mà giờ vẫn chưa trả mình tiền ship...nói chung là không chơi được.

----------


## GORLAK

Vậy túm lại là bác chủ cảnh báo ng ta hay ng ta phải dè chừng cũng ko biết luôn =))

----------


## son_heinz

Có đặt mua của chú Minh 1 em mini.
Đưa tiền trước chú ấy không cầm. Mời ra ae làm cốc bia cho mát thì chối khéo. Mấy hôm làm máy muộn mời đi ăn không đi,toàn mời mình ăn cơm ở nhà cùng mẹ chú ấy....mình vô tư  chén luôn cho đỡ lục tốn...he he. 
Có biết vụ này nên trêu lại là hay dính 1 lần nên chú sợ... nợ miệng. 
Từ lần đó có việc thi thoảng vẫn qua đó chơi, xin xỏ, nhờ vả linh tinh. Cơ bản thấy Minh hiền lành, dễ gần, vô tư mà

----------


## GORLAK

Vậy ra bác chủ khó tính vì ko đc việc như ý rồi quăng chém lung tung, mà thấy cũng có nhiều ng sợ chủ thớt =))

----------


## biết tuốt

> Vậy ra bác chủ khó tính vì ko đc việc như ý rồi quăng chém lung tung, mà thấy cũng có nhiều ng sợ chủ thớt =))


nói vậy khản năng bác đã gặp  :Wink:  
sau này em được biết cũng đã nhiều người  từng làm việc  :Wink:   , và khản năng bị dọa tẩn khá cao :Wink:  

chuyện mâu thuẫu nhau trong làm ăn là điều khó tránh khỏi vấn đề là ở chỗ hành xử với nhau thế nào thôi, 

chuyện em với bác thớt coi như xong , e không để bung , vì cũng mới nặng lời với nhau vài câu chưa xúc phạm nhau tí nào, 


chuyện ngoài lề tý nhân cuối năm nói chuyện cũ, chuyện này bây giờ nói mới hợp  :Wink:   câu chuyện nhan đề " quả báo"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

em gặp và làm viêc với bác thớt được khoảng 1 ngày , lúc đầu nghĩ thớt để máy đó về hoàn thành thì xuống lấy , ai dè ở nhà trọ luôn đó
1 ngày sau em nhận được tin nhắn của 1 " đồng đạo "  nội dung đại khái " tớ giới thiệu khách này cho bác.." , đọc xong em biết ngay chiêu " gắp lửa bỏ tay ngưòi " của ông đồng đạo quý hóa  :Cool:   vì làm việc với nhau 1 ngày em hiểu ngay thớt như thế nào , em cũng gải vờ cảm ơn rối rít lại đồng đạo và hẹn ngày hậu tạ :Cool: 

sau này  quả nhiên ông đồng đạo cũng bị 1 vố , cũng thiệt hại :Cool:   , đồng đạo có lảng vảng quanh đây thì cũng yên tâm tớ không nói đồng đạo là ai đâu :Cool:  tuy không phải quân tư gì nhưng cũng không đễn nối không chơi được
em biết trong giới làm ăn chơi đểu nhau là việc cơm bữa  :Embarrassment:  nên cũng thông cảm 
nhưng nghĩ lại tự dưng như thế là tay ông này bóp dái ông kia làm sao mà cùng khá được??? có lẽ tư duy này làm người việt ta chả đi đến đâu , không biết cùng cộng sinh, chán

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, lùa nặng lừa nhẹ bây giờ dể gặp qué. Vừa rồi mua món đồ cũng không phải vì cần, cũng không phải vì rẻ mà vì ... hơi thích. Theo chủ hàng trên trang bán thì fre e ship Phương Trang, vì hàng cũng kha khá ký lô nên nhắc lại rồi, dạ dạ vâng vâng, mà khi gửi hàng chơi cha em (tom và) jerry người nhận trả  :Big Grin:  . Nó chém cho 1 phát bằng 1/3 món hàng thành ra khá đắt so với chợ trời Đà Nẵng :P mà lại gửi cho Văn phòng Phương Trang mới chết :P hehe

----------


## GORLAK

> Hi, lùa nặng lừa nhẹ bây giờ dể gặp qué. Vừa rồi mua món đồ cũng không phải vì cần, cũng không phải vì rẻ mà vì ... hơi thích. Theo chủ hàng trên trang bán thì fre e ship Phương Trang, vì hàng cũng kha khá ký lô nên nhắc lại rồi, dạ dạ vâng vâng, mà khi gửi hàng chơi cha em (tom và) jerry người nhận trả  . Nó chém cho 1 phát bằng 1/3 món hàng thành ra khá đắt so với chợ trời Đà Nẵng :P mà lại gửi cho Văn phòng Phương Trang mới chết :P hehe


Dzụ này e cũng hố hàng bác ợ, bác nhắc gởi PT nhưng e lúc đó quáng quàng chạy việc sao lại lủi vào gởi luôn bằng dịch vụ (tại cũng có kèm thêm 1 món khác), sau về đọc lại tn mới thấy, sorry bác, sau này có ủng hộ e món nào e fix giá đẹp cho bác  :Wink:

----------


## saudau

> Hi, lùa nặng lừa nhẹ bây giờ dể gặp qué. Vừa rồi mua món đồ cũng không phải vì cần, cũng không phải vì rẻ mà vì ... hơi thích. Theo chủ hàng trên trang bán thì fre e ship Phương Trang, vì hàng cũng kha khá ký lô nên nhắc lại rồi, dạ dạ vâng vâng, mà khi gửi hàng chơi cha em (tom và) jerry người nhận trả  . Nó chém cho 1 phát bằng 1/3 món hàng thành ra khá đắt so với chợ trời Đà Nẵng :P mà lại gửi cho Văn phòng Phương Trang mới chết :P hehe


Chết cha. Đọc cái vụ này rồi mới xem lại. Cái vận đơn của PTrang ko có check vào ô người thanh toán. Điều này có thể có khả năng cty vận chuyển thu phí 2 lần. Hôm rồi có gửi cho bác thuhanoi 2 cây vitme nhờ bác xem lại vận đơn giúp e cái.

 Trong này nó chả check vào đâu mà hôm đó e thanh toán phí vận chuyển. Cái này ae cũng nên để ý ko thôi hiểu nhầm nhau là chết dở.

----------


## Nam CNC

theo em biết Phương Trang thu phí trước lấy đâu ra người nhận trả lần 2 ??? trên vận đơn có ghi đầy đủ thu tiền rồi.

----------


## Tuancoi

> theo em biết Phương Trang thu phí trước lấy đâu ra người nhận trả lần 2 ??? trên vận đơn có ghi đầy đủ thu tiền rồi.


Bài viết cũng đã lâu rùi, những cũng xin cho góp chút hiểu biết với ae về nhà xe Phương Trang một tí. LÀ Nhà xe phường trang vẫn thu phí ship chổ người nhận nếu số tiền trên 200k.

----------


## thuhanoi

Cụ saudau này xóa cái ảnh ấy đi ai có phàn nàn gì cụ về gởi hàng đâu nhỉ, (nếu có thì vấn đề cây vit bóng lóng sáng choang nhưng nó rơ như răng rụng)

----------


## Diyodira

> Cụ saudau này xóa cái ảnh ấy đi ai có phàn nàn gì cụ về gởi hàng đâu nhỉ, (nếu có thì vấn đề cây vit bóng lóng sáng choang nhưng nó rơ như răng rụng)


Diễn đàn cnc, mua vitme rơ về làm máy cắt giấy àh, lúc mua hai bác có trao đổi kỹ trước khi mua chưa?

----------


## hung1706

PT vẫn có thu phí ship người nhận chỉ khi nào phí ship trên 200K. 
Nhưng nếu ship hàng có giá trị thì nên chọn Viettel hoặc Tín Thành thôi, chứ em cũng từng chứng kiến PT quăng hàng lên xe đùng đùng, ray hoặc vitme thì hơi ớn ớn. ( Cũng may em toàn cho PT ăn hàng hạng nặng nên nó quăng em chỉ sợ hư xe thoai haha )

----------


## CBNN

> PT vẫn có thu phí ship người nhận chỉ khi nào phí ship trên 200K. 
> Nhưng nếu ship hàng có giá trị thì nên chọn Viettel hoặc Tín Thành thôi, chứ em cũng từng chứng kiến PT quăng hàng lên xe đùng đùng, ray hoặc vitme thì hơi ớn ớn. ( Cũng may em toàn cho PT ăn hàng hạng nặng nên nó quăng em chỉ sợ hư xe thoai haha )


thằng nào cũng quăng cả thôi , nên phải gói ghém cẩn thận , PT thì có cái trò dán tem "hàng dễ vỡ , xin nhẹ tay"

----------


## LocKieu

Làm bất cứ cái gì phải giữ chữ tín cho người ta tin tưởng mình. Bạn phải xây dựng được niềm tin và hiểu được cái khó khăn, đứng trên tư tưởng của họ bạn mới thực sự hiểu hết được vấn đề

----------


## Minh Long

Đọc xong em cũng chả hiểu luôn. Phải đọc hết cmt mới hiểu.

----------

